# Bathroom work....anyone have some ideas for me?



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Got a few questions about this, so please bear with me...hopefully someone knows something useful. 

1. Have to replace tub surround--same cheap-o style as the one in our crappy apartment, and thus, same probs with shifting, recaulking, leaking, everything falls off of the little ledges....  Really wanted to replace it with glass tile, but it's looking like that will cost a fortune--do they make a decent tub surround that _isn't_ an all-in-one deal with the tub and everything? I REALLY want to put in some sort of tile, but that stuff is ridiculously expensive--especially when you throw the cost of the concrete backer board into the mix.  I really like the idea of something that looks like this:










Ya think they make something that looks visually interesting like that in my budget?   That is Walker Zanger's Melange Rouge from the Cote D'Or collection.

Oh! Forgot to add, my tub will likely need to be replaced or refinished within the next 10 years, but if I have to do it before I tile, it's going to put a HUGE cramp in the budget....is that something I can do without destroying the tilework later?

2. Anyone ever tried using something called a _bath screen_? I found a couple on this site that I liked (obviously, those are WAYYYYYYYYYYYY out of budget), but we're not sure exactly how effective they would be.

The three I like so far are these:



























The last two are probably my favorite.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

This is just an idea-not a suggestion
How about painting the back side of a sheet of glass using tape to make banded stripes like youur example. Hold the bottom a tile width above the old tub and fill with a band of plastic floor baseboard-strip that away anf use tile when you do replace the tub.
Get the glass from a second hand store or make a deal with a glass installer-swap for some homemade bread or something. Calk around the glass and at the corners.
I snoop second hand stores and garage sales and see nice tiles often for cheap ( a dime or less a square foot) left over from remodeling. Mix and match a few of those as an alternative. Good luck-and continue using your imagination


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You appear to have Champagne tastes and a Beer pocketbook! 

What you "like" are all ceramic tile enclosures, and if you don't do it yourself, it'll be very expensive.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> *You appear to have Champagne tastes and a Beer pocketbook!*
> 
> What you "like" are all ceramic tile enclosures, and if you don't do it yourself, it'll be very expensive.


You sound like my dad--he always tells me the same thing.... I just have excellent taste. 

I actually DO plan to do the tile work myself, I've been reading up on how to do it, watching videos, etc. I'm not scared of the work, I'm scared of the price tag!


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

how about sheet tile. its tiles on a mesh backing and it speeds up the work.instead of laying 1 tile afteranother you're laying 12x12 sections at once http://www.glasstilestore.com/


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

> Forgot to add, my tub will likely need to be replaced or refinished within the next 10 years, but if I have to do it before I tile, it's going to put a HUGE cramp in the budget....


You can refinish a tub with it still installed.



> Anyone ever tried using something called a bath screen?


As far as a bath screen we have never used anything but I will tell you in our master we only have a shower (no bathtub) and we got some 3/4ths inch glass installed. Much like picture 2 and 3 but one side is non moveable and the other side is a door. BTW look at 1/2 vrs 3/4ths inch glass. We had originally specced for 1/2 but when I looked at it and saw how flimsy it looked 3/4ths is much more sturdy and IMHO "decedant".

The one thing to be careful with is if you have hard water this will become a pain to clean.

I agree with lexmarks sheet tile if your doing small tiles... you will love those that are on sheets.


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

Tile prices are quite reasonable these days, of course depending where you buy them. They fancy places will tell you not to buy from the cheaper tile depots because lack of quality but in my experience that is not the case today. I re-did my whole bathroom and the cost of the tiles was $350.00 (australian) so that would be less in US. I did use a very good quality glue but bought one you mix yourself rather than pre-mixed (pre-mixed is double the cost.)

Tiles also come in a fantastic sizes these days, (the bigger the tile the easier to lay). so if you decide tile check the different colours and textures and maybe come up with an original display by combining plain/patterned and coloured tiles together (just make sure the same thickness).

I also bought a tile saw rather than hired one. It was a generic brand but came with 2 yr warranty, cost about $70.00. I figured if it only lasted the one job it would be cheaper than hiring one. As it is the tile saw still works and has done many projects since.

Waterproofing can be bought in kit forms these days from big hardware stores. The kit supplies everything needed and instructions.

I had my tub redone/sprayed/ enameled what ever you call it as it was in good condition, I wanted it white though and being an old styly house in was a 70's tan colour. This was done after all the other work was done with no damage done to new work. I did get in a professional for that as my painting skills are umm...let s not go there.

If you want an all in one, there is a tile look laminate specially designed for bathrooms etc. I have not laid any but heard it is not too difficult. Again I have seen this in many designs although the plain seems to be the more popular.


As for the shower screen thingy. My bath and shower are seperate so only wanted new glass shower enclosure. Bathroom shops are weay overpriced. try looking in the yellow pages for glass suppliers rather than bath or shower. Most seem to supply and install. The usually come out and measure first. Again depending on what glass you want depends on the price. Plain glass is a lot cheaper than one with a pattern or etching etc.

Oh just one other thing if you see a tile/s you like ask for a sample (most places give you one for free) take it home and place it in the room. It might look the perfect colour in the shop but once home it can be nothing like you want (if you are matching it to something).

Good luck and have fun :up:


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas guys.  I'm going to check out the Habitat for Humanity Re-Store today, see if they have anything I need. I'm told that they are a fairly inexpensive place to buy things, so I figured I'd give it a try. I had a tile sample that I brought home, YIKES was it awful! In my bathroom it looked like a rotting carcass of a purple people eater or something!


----------



## oil painter (Jun 6, 2007)

Check out tile stores too and look at their discontinued tiles. If you want to do a tile like the one you first showed you won't need many of one color. Remember that you are doing a small space so you don't want to go too bold in color because the walls will close in on you.
Try shades of grey with a colored one or earth tones but stick to the paler ones and then throw a colored one in for contrast. Grey is made up of all the primary colors, but if you add more red you get a pinky gray--blue, a blue gray so look at the undertones when matching. Brown is the same but it has more red--again look at the undertones.

Then lay out your pattern on the floor and mark on the back of each tile ,it's position in the pattern. A piece of graph paper with the colors colored in will help too

Personally I prefer to go very neutral on all the solid surfaces and keep my color in the towels mats and accessories. That way I can change things every couple of years and have a new different looking bathroom, without the major expense. That's me and the way I like it--you may not agree


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

> Personally I prefer to go very neutral on all the solid surfaces and keep my color in the towels mats and accessories. That way I can change things every couple of years and have a new different looking bathroom, without the major expense. That's me and the way I like it--you may not agree


That makes a lot of sense. Something simple yet it can make the room feel different


----------

